# How do you stream?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

What device / box do you use to stream? I have a Fire TV gen 1 box from 2014 and an Apple TV gen 4. I prefer the Fire TV because in my opinion the remote is much better in the hand and easier to use than the Apple TV remote. THINNER, smaller isn't always better. Lately the Fire TV hasn't been working. Now I'm thinking the HDMI cable may be slightly loose. There is a mess of wires behind my TV. Can get back there without too much trouble, but I don't like to. Now have to. Hadn't used my Apple TV for a few years. Yes, years. It wasn't working. Spent couple hours on the phone with AppleCare yesterday. Apple TV is now working. Have to figure out how to do stuff again with it. I've missed streaming for 2 - 3 weeks. Now I can watch In the Heights, Friends special, and finish series The Knick. 

I've had a TiVo since 2004. TiVo is the best. Knock on wood, never a problem with it that pulling plug won't fix. Even that is rare. I've NEVER had cable or satellite so I've never had to pull that plug. Just have to watch how many streaming services I subscribe to.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I have streamed several different ways. I think the very first device I used was a roku. Don't remember much about it and of course there were not as many streaming options back then. As streaming became more available I used Amazon Fire sticks and the Fire Cube. I guess the easiest was with a so called "smart" tv (Sony) but Sony was not too good about updating software and giving users more apps to download. Recently I went back to cable from Direct TV and now have an Apple TV. My cable has an app on the Apple TV and I can control it that way so no changing the TV input, etc. I too have had TIVOs but stopped using them when I went to satellite. I doubt they would work any more. Maybe you need to upgrade your Fire device to a newer model that can deal with all the many streaming services. Or, even better, buy a Fire TV. I subscribe to way too many streaming services. Some I'm getting for free via my cell phone service and others I got one year free when I bought a qualifying product. Keep your eye on the Prime Day sales and see what you can find.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an Amazon Fire TV streaming device. (Don't want a new TV. Old Sonly Bravia works perfectly well. Has only two HDMI ports which is not enough. Therefore HDMI switch box.) It's a thin square box, not a cube. It has a lot of streaming apps available on it. I have to check the HDMI connections. One end goes into the Fire TV box and the other into the Kinivo HDMI switch box. I think that's the problem. Simple. I still like it and like using it. Now that I have the Apple TV streaming device going, I'm liking it. Apple has recently updated the remote to a Siri 2nd gen.. It should be an improvement of the original remote. I live near an Apple Store. One of these days soon . . . . I recently learned there are cases for Apple TV remotes. I got a case for the remote I have now. World of difference in using the remote.

My streaming apps -- Amazon Prime, Netflix, HBO Max, Paramount Plus, Hulu, Showtime, PBS Passport. I'm thinking about getting Discovery Plus. Found a documentary I enjoyed on free with ads Crackle -- '85 Bears. They were the best football team ever! (I'm in the Chicago 'burbs.) If you don't know and if you care -- earlier this year Steve "Mongo" McMichael was diagnosed with ALS. Not a good diagnosis.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

My streaming apps -- Amazon Prime, Apple TV Plus, Netflix, HBO Max, Paramount Plus, Hulu, Discovery Plus, Disney Plus, Peacock, Pluto and ESPN Plus. As I said "too many" but I get HBO Max and Hulu for free so that helps some and I have Apple TV Plus free for a year. I probably watch Discovery Plus and Peacock the most for tv shows and HBO Max and Netflix for movies. I have really enjoyed Apple TV Plus and will definitely renew that subscription. They have produced some content that is excellent. I have been binging on For All Mankind (drama series about what might have happened had the Russians beat us to the moon) and Ted Lasso (comedy series about a football coach). 

I have always kind of liked the Bears if they were not playing the Cowboys. No matter, ALS is horrible and I'm sorry to hear that anyone has been diagnosed with it.


----------



## RhianG (3 mo ago)

I usually use Netflix, HBO max, Hulu, ESPN, Discovery Plus, Disney Plus.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

I have a Samsing smart tv. It has some its own streaming channels for free.. They are a variety of channels. I mainly use it for CBS news and Hallmark movies. I use the Direct Stream app, Netflix, Peacock Plus, & Amazon Prime.Thinking of adding Paramount Plus. I can access You Tube videos, but do not have the You Tube tv app.

My older TV is a nonsmart LG and I use a roku and an HD antenna. With the roku I can access all the other apps on my smart tv other than the Samsung channels. I have a few other apps there through the roku, but not used often. 

Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------

